# Female lutino pearl chick or male?



## Mahiro (Jan 25, 2018)

Hello,

Both fertile eggs hatched and are now 3 weeks old. (21 days to be exact)
The chicks have the same feathering, dark yellow dots and dark yellow tail. See photo.

To the parents:
The male is normal pearl split to lutino
The female is a pearl with light pieds
(Not an intended breeding btw)

So since both parents are pearls, except the male is split to lutino, and I heard pearl is a sex linked gene are the chicks male or female? Or are both genders possible?

Here are some pictures of the older one which is 21 days old


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Both chicks are girls. Lutino is also a sex-linked gene, and you can't get lutino boys from this pair because mom is not lutino. 

A baby that is NOT lutino could be either male or female. But the odds would be 2 out of 3 that it was male.


----------

